

EventHub – An open source event analytics platform - bobrenjc93
https://github.com/Codecademy/EventHub

======
alexatkeplar
Cool! If I get a chance, I will take a look and see how easy it would be to
plug this as a storage/analytics option into the Snowplow Kinesis flow
([https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow/tree/master/3-enrich/sc...](https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow/tree/master/3-enrich/scala-
kinesis-enrich)).

------
siliconc0w
This is good example of how to answer 'big data' questions without big
expensive distributed systems via the magic of lots of RAM and probabilistic
data structures.

~~~
chengtao
great point and this is the exact rationale behind the architectural design

------
chengtao
if you are interested, there is also a separate blog post,
[http://www.codecademy.com/blog/143-eventhub-open-sourced-
fun...](http://www.codecademy.com/blog/143-eventhub-open-sourced-funnel-
analysis-cohort-analysis-and-a-b-testing-tool), in which we talk about some
high level architecture consideration

~~~
svetly
Thank you for sharing! Would be great to see course material on codecademy
that walks people through the EventHub API.

------
doomspork
Are you using this in Production now? I took a stab at something similar in
Ruby
([https://github.com/doomspork/Orwell](https://github.com/doomspork/Orwell))
awhile ago, seeing this makes me want to dust it off and add new features.
Thanks for sharing!

------
tommoor
This looks fantastic, kudos for open sourcing

------
MasterXen
The UI looks to be heavily inspired by Mixpanel's

~~~
dangoldin
One of the first things I noticed when I checked it out. Both MixPanel and
Codecademy are YC so I wonder whether there was any communication around it.

------
shamsulbuddy
can't see d3 for the funnel/cohort charts .. then what are you using for
drawing the charts?

